# THE RUNWAY > Adventure Travel Forum >  Best Adventure Place in India

## martinsimmons748

Anyone tell me which is best adventure place in india...

----------


## coluroqoqa

In the India as I have experienced for the adventure then the best adventure place is Mumbai and the goa city. Mumbai is propelling the whole country that for custom term papers and essays is also in the Mumbai I have to seen with kid’s hands.

----------


## Nehal121

*10 Most Adventurous Places In India*

1 .Goa
2. Manali
3. Roopkund Trek
4. Meghalaya
5. Kerala
6. Mysore
7. Pondicherry
8. Rishikesh
9. Mahabalipuram
10. Andaman and Nicobar Islands

----------


## rosejacob

This helped me as well. Thanks

----------


## Scarlett Taylor

Try exploring these best adventure places in India:

Auli
Leh & Ladakh
Rishikesh
Goa
Meghalaya
Coorg
Roopkund Trek
Kerala

----------


## Vestongen

India is a specific country )

----------


## Vestongen

I don't think I could live there (

----------


## TyraNoah

The Covid 19 state in India worries me. The virus mutating and the poor families suffering. It has really canceled most people's plans. Hope and Pray for healing and that we will be able to travel and jump out again!!

----------


## Vincent

Adventure trekking is one of the most demanding as well as thrilling activities for trekkers. Adventure trekking can be done in any part of India but it is very famous in the Himalayas. Travel to the Himalayas and enjoy the most exciting sport. There are different kinds of adventure treks in the Himalayas. You can enjoy trekking in Uttarkashi, Kedarnath, Gangotri, Nanda Devi, etc. Starting this year the best adventure tours are offered in Nepal. During the Everest base camp trek, you will enjoy the spectacular snow-capped peaks and the deepest valleys of the world. The best time to visit Nepal to take this adventure in trekking, hiking, and climbing is from March to November. You can take around 12 days for this tour which includes the Everest base camp and also the high passes.

----------


## shara123

India has a long and rich history, with many subway surfers fascinating sites to visit. There are many famous quordle cities in India, including Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata and Chennai. India is also well-known for its beautiful beaches and lush green landscapes. Whether you're looking for adventure or relaxation, there's something for everyone in India.

----------


## hhair

verry good

----------


## hhair

game great

----------


## hhair

I verry funny

----------


## hhair

Thank you very good

----------


## hhair

Article has a lot of ideas

----------


## KarolinBosch

In India I have not been yet, but I would like to.

----------

